# Labs questions



## Sibel123 (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi all. I've just had some blood tests done indicating hyperthyroidism. TSH was in normal range 2.01 mlUl (ref range 0.270 - 4.20) FT4 was slightly high 1.84 ng/dl (ref range 0.932 - 1.71) and Anti TPO high 52.41 IU/ml (ref range 0.00 - 34.0) . I've been started on 3 x 5mg Carbimazole 3 times a day. I think they are giving me diahorrrea. I understand that higher TPO could be caused by other AI diseases and I have Fibro.

My results seem quite low compared with others I've seen. Any advice from people with more experience would be grateful. I'm worried about taking the tablets if I'm not very hyper in case they send me hypo.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sibel123 said:


> Hi all. I've just had some blood tests done indicating hyperthyroidism. TSH was in normal range 2.01 mlUl (ref range 0.270 - 4.20) FT4 was slightly high 1.84 ng/dl (ref range 0.932 - 1.71) and Anti TPO high 52.41 IU/ml (ref range 0.00 - 34.0) . I've been started on 3 x 5mg Carbimazole 3 times a day. I think they are giving me diahorrrea. I understand that higher TPO could be caused by other AI diseases and I have Fibro.
> 
> My results seem quite low compared with others I've seen. Any advice from people with more experience would be grateful. I'm worried about taking the tablets if I'm not very hyper in case they send me hypo.


I am not sure about your diagnosis because the doctor did not run a FREE T3 test which is your active hormone. FT4 can be high because it is not converting. I would not say your TSH is low in the range either.

That is so true about the TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies.) They are "suggestive", not definitive. Other labs should be run and I also advise a radioactive uptake scan.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/unders...s/thyroid.html

What sent you to the doctor in the first place? What symptoms do you have and do you think you have a thyroid problem?

I am not convinced that you are hyper but I do need to know how you feel because the thryoid panel can come back looking good and/or strange while meanwhile the antibodies are wreaking havoc.


----------



## Sibel123 (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks Andros for your reply. I did have a FT3 test (forgot to add it) and it was 3.66 (Test range norms 2.02 - 4.43 pg/ml) so it was normal. I also had a thyroid US scan and it looked normal.

I went to GP re a pain in my side which turned out to be kidney crystals not thyroid, but I said I was convinced I had some kind of auto immune problem for years.

My general symptoms are:

IBS
Fibromyalgia (obviously muscle pain)
Headaches (I think because of the fibro)
Tinnitus
Sensitive to cold and Reynards Syndrome
Constant skin problems (abcesses, boils, cysts, eczema)
Infertility
Cysts in breasts and ovaries
Fatigue
Insomnia
Endometriosis
Constantly getting infections
I am slim but do not eat very much and don't lose weight.
Low blood pressure
I do have hand tremors
Occasional palpitations for a few seconds
Anxiety/restlessness

I'm not really convinced it is thyroid, but think could be from some other auto immune problem. Does this help? Why would FT4 not be converting?

Thanks so much.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sibel123 said:


> Thanks Andros for your reply. I did have a FT3 test (forgot to add it) and it was 3.66 (Test range norms 2.02 - 4.43 pg/ml) so it was normal. I also had a thyroid US scan and it looked normal.
> 
> I went to GP re a pain in my side which turned out to be kidney crystals not thyroid, but I said I was convinced I had some kind of auto immune problem for years.
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting the FT3. Well, yes all "looks" normal but that does not mean that it is.

I advise antibodie's tests.
TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/unders...s/thyroid.html

I am surprised that your doctor would Rx antithyroid med with such normal labs and no antibodies' tests!

Do you know what I think? I think that you defintitely have to get the above tests but you also have to get a ferritin test! I will bet you any money your Ferritin is in the basement and that could account for a lot of your symptoms.

Here is info on ferritin. And by the way CBC can come back great and your ferritin can still be in the basement. Ferritin is your iron storing protein.

It should be 50 to 100 in the range and the closer to 100, the better.
Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm


----------



## Sibel123 (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks Andros. I did actually have a ferretin test and it was 62.86 (ref range 13.0 - 150.0 ng/ml) and my CBC was OK as well.

I wondered myself about being prescribed the Carbimazole if my results were pretty much OK. I will try and get the other tests done that you suggest.

Many thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sibel123 said:


> Thanks Andros. I did actually have a ferretin test and it was 62.86 (ref range 13.0 - 150.0 ng/ml) and my CBC was OK as well.
> 
> I wondered myself about being prescribed the Carbimazole if my results were pretty much OK. I will try and get the other tests done that you suggest.
> 
> Many thanks


You are most welcome; just hope that we have been helpful and I would like to follow your progress so please keep us in the loop here with all of this.


----------

